# Jeep Modification W/Shop in Abu Dhabi



## Abdul

Hello
Can anybody help me to find a workshop in Abu Dhabi which can do Jeep modifications such as body & suspension lift.

Thanks.


----------



## thedevil007

No idea in abu Dhabi, but in Dubai, u can get in contact with "Ramy" they do mods to jeeps
Plus there is a w/shop in Sharjah too, aomewhere close to National Paint, cant recall the name, but if intrested, i will get you the contact info


----------

